# skeeeeeeeees



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

when is the musky opener in canada? :huh:


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Ontario opens June 17th.


----------



## Fishin Fanatic (Jun 3, 2006)

AHHHHH I was told that Muskie season is already open in Ontario.......?????
I am pretty sure its good to go!!!


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/MNR/pubs/fishi ... fr2005.pdf

If your fishing SW Ontario it opens the 3rd Saturday in June.

I guess I didn't check the rest of the Province?


----------



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

doesn't matter johnson, we can't catch em anyway. :lol:


----------

